
Tourettes: Let Me Entertain You (BBC iPlayer) - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01mqvr7/Tourettes_Let_Me_Entertain_You_Episode_1/
======
DanBC
Posting this because Tourettes is fascinating, and seeing the coping
strategies that people use is interesting.

As always, this link is UK only. Maybe it'll be shown on BBC America. And
there are methods to get this content if you're not in the UK or have missed
the time limit for iPlayer.

